
Microsoftonline.com is down - arenaninja
Our office is in full panic mode
======
widforss
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14311016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14311016)

------
t3hSpork
Actually, I can login to my admin account but still having some issues even
when I do.

------
davelnewton
Ooo, indeed it is. Ironic naming then.

------
t3hSpork
Looks like it's back up

